# Strange sounds from the Tummy



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

This is really wierd... :new_Eyecrazy: 
In the past few months, Sassi will be laying on the couch and we can hear these strange "Squirting" sounds coming from her bowels. They are audible from across the room. 
Sometimes the next day she will vomit. Then go out and eat a bunch of grass. 
Anyone have any experience with this "Wierd Phenomonon" ???
It only happens about once or twice a month so it is not a real problem, but can be a little disturbing for her.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Jul 19 2005, 02:59 PM
> *This is really wierd... :new_Eyecrazy:
> In the past few months, Sassi will be laying on the couch and we can hear these strange "Squirting" sounds coming from her bowels. They are audible from across the room.
> Sometimes the next day she will vomit. Then go out and eat a bunch of grass.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Aw, come on....at least tell me if you have ever heard your dog make this sound or not. 
I sometimes think it happens a couple of days after I have given her some cooked ground sirloin...not sure
Please respond....someone........


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, I've heard those sounds.... my first Maltese, Rosebud, had a very sensitive stomach and yes, I would hear those squirting sounds. I can't remember anything else about them though..... whether we went to the vet, needed meds, vomited, etc. but I do recall those sounds.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

dogs eating grass

hope this helps


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, I appreciate them. 
I looked on the website about dogs eating grass it was very interesting. 

I was beginning to think no one was out there in "spoiled maltese cyberland"...ha ha. 

I am glad to hear others have heard this wierd sound. Just still wonder what the heck causes it. May never know....just an interesting sound...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Does this apply to dogs too??? This is an article I found about humans...

Rumble in the jungle

What do all those stomach noises mean?
By S. Jhoanna Robledo
Special to MSN

It's noon and you're sitting in your office poring over paperwork when you hear it, that telltale low, quaking rumble in your belly. You glance at your watch and chalk it up to hunger. It's lunchtime, after all, so when the stomach makes noises it must be a signal that it's time to eat, right?

Not so fast, says Dr. Herbert Lim, a gastroenterologist at the Queen's Medical Center in Honolulu. "I don't think there's always a correlation between hunger and the rumbles in your stomach," he says. "It might be mostly in your head, or your belly, no pun intended." That's because the notion that the stomach is louder than it ordinarily is when you need to eat goes against the physiology of the gastrointestinal tract.

The ABCs of borborygmi
Stomach noises actually have an official — and some say funny-sounding — name: borborygmi (pronounced BOR-boh-RIG-mee). And although these noises may appear to come from the stomach, they're actually generated by the intestines, which undulate in a wave-like motion called peristalsis. This moving of food particles, acid and gas from one end of the intestines to the other produces a sometimes-discernible sound often likened to a gentle grumble. "Different things cause it to speed up or slow down," says Lim. "A lot of it is air and gas produced by carbonation or bacteria. It's normal functioning."

Doctors like to know that the GI tract is actually making noises, especially those bass-like rumblings. "You want to be sure that you can hear bowel sounds because that means everything's working," says Dr. David Robbins, an advanced fellow in endoscopic ultrasound at the Medical University of South Carolina. Contrary to popular belief, however, hunger alone doesn't necessarily trigger the stomach to move faster or be more raucous. "It doesn't make sense because it's when you eat that it's most active," he says.

Rather than being brought on by the actual need to eat, the gut may grow restless and active at the sight or thought of food. Experts describe this chain reaction as positively Pavlovian. "Your appetite is controlled by your appetite center in the brain's hypothalamus," says Robbins. "You think about eating that cheeseburger and it stimulates acid secretion in the bowels." That very act then encourages the GI tract to move more, hence the noises.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

very good articales. 
I always wondered why chester and chelsey ate grass. 

In addtion, when my tummy makes that noise.. I know have had some kind of milk product that I should not have.

When chesters tummy makes that noise I know he will have a bad day... he normally get sick with that noise.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I often hear these squishing noises in Scooby's tummy, but no ill effect seems to result from them, I just think his digestive juices are doing their work. Most times soon after I hear them he asks to go outside to go poop and all is normal so I am thinking it is just his tummy working. If it is loud and audible from across the room I would be looking at what your pup is eating and see if something is not agreeing with her perhaps even have her checked for intestinal parasites like worms. Just a hunch.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I wanted to reply to this right away but had a meeting and then.......you know.

Anyway, Pico gets the rumbles in his tummy and I hear the squirting noises, too. I didn't know how to describe them but you did it perfectly!










I eliminated whole wheat in his diet to see if maybe he had a grain allergy. My vet said that would be the first thing we should do rather than go through extensive testing. Well, the problem didn't go away entirely but it happens seldom now and it never gets as severe as it did when he ate Dad's tortilla or whole wheat toast. (just little bits, I assure you). He gets oatmeal now and even though it is a grain I don't know what to substitute for it in his special diet for liver disease. 

If it happens a lot and Sassi seems really distressed over it and you KNOW she didn't eat grass then it may be a food allergy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 22 2005, 10:48 AM
> *I often hear these squishing noises in Scooby's tummy, but no ill effect seems to result from them, I just think his digestive juices are doing their work. Most times soon after I hear them he asks to go outside to go poop and all is normal so I am thinking it is just his tummy working. If it is loud and audible from across the room I would be looking at what your pup is eating and see if something is not agreeing with her perhaps even have her checked for intestinal parasites like worms. Just a hunch.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83577*


[/QUOTE]

I agree.


----------

